# Can someone help me identify this fish?



## kibamf (Feb 12, 2011)

I just got this fish today and I was told it was a freshwater goby. The salesman didn't know anything about them, and of course when I got home I tried to look up some info. on it and couldn't find anything. I added this fish to my 125g african cichlid tank (apparently they like the higher pH and the light salt in the water) but he doesn't seem to like anything I feed them (bloodworms, krill, brine shrimp or pellets). If anyone knows any info. on this big guy, please let me know!!!! (he's about a foot long)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool looking fish. Can't help you though.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Definetly a Gobie, it has the twin dorsal fins most of them have. They usually live on the bottom and tend to be very hardy in an aquarium. Gobies usually live is Salt Water, the few that don't live in Brackish water at high ph. As large as yours is, he must have been caught in the wild. My advise would be to get him some Brackish water and get him some live food (earthworms, live brine shrimp).


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

If he is wild caught he must be used to live food, he might not eat anything that doesn't wiggle. It will take a while to get him on frozen food. Did you ask the guy at the store if he had gotten him to eat anything?


----------



## kibamf (Feb 12, 2011)

snail said:


> If he is wild caught he must be used to live food, he might not eat anything that doesn't wiggle. It will take a while to get him on frozen food. Did you ask the guy at the store if he had gotten him to eat anything?


The guy didn't know anything about him...he had him in a tank with a cichlid and he just said he put food in there and it disappeared so he assumed he was eating but then again the cichlid could've just been eating everything


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

so it is surviving in freshwater? or brackish?


----------



## kibamf (Feb 12, 2011)

M1ster Stanl3y said:


> so it is surviving in freshwater? or brackish?


brackish. I have african cichlids so they like the salt and higher pH


----------

